#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Uttarakhand btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti

## raymayank

*
NIT Uttarakhand Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Uttarakhand Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Uttarakhand Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Uttarakhand Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
35130

*OPPH*
174279

*OB*
74409

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
112302

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
187771

*STPH*
NA




*NIT Uttarakhand Branches In Engineering:*
Electrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringComputer EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*NIT Uttarakhand Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 22,270/- Per Semester.

*NIT Uttarakhand Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 26,000/- Per Year.

*NIT Uttarakhand Engineering Placements 2012: * NA.

*NIT Uttarakhand Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand is one of the ten newly sanctioned NITs by the Government of India under the 11th Five year Plan. Applications are invited for faculty positions at NIT Uttarakhand at the levels of Professor, Associate Professor and Assistant Professor in the disciplines of Electrical Engg, Electronics and Communication Engg, Computer Engg, Mechanical Engg, Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Management from Indian nationals possessing excellent academic background, commitment to quality teaching, potential for carrying out outstanding research and an inclination towards institutional development. Interested candidates may apply in the prescribed application form, which can be downloaded from the website. Applications forms completed in all respects along with demand draft of Rs 300/- should reach the office of the Director, National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra (Haryana)-136119 on or before Dec 03, 2010.


*Central library:*  NA.

*NIT Uttarakhand Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*NIT Uttarakhand Address:* National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra (Haryana)-136119, India.

*NIT Uttarakhand Campus Virtual Tour:* NA.





  Similar Threads: MNNIT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti AITS Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti B M S College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti

----------

